# Invesment advice



## DiStefano (11 Jul 2008)

I'm just wondering if someone could advise.

I have €75k in INBS earning 5% gross interest p.m.  Am I being naive as I was reading that if they were to go belly up I could only expect to receive €20k of my monies back?  
If I am being blinkered, I would welcome any suggestions on where I should place my hard earned cash?  I am also expecting another €16k to mature from 2 bonds shortly but haven't an idea where/ what to do in the current market conditions!


----------



## DiStefano (11 Jul 2008)

PS.

house worth (now falling by the day) approx €500k.
No mortgage or loans
Earnings - Moi - €60k/ partner - €30k (gross)
3 kids
2 cars
overall savings apprx €170k to date


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2008)

> *Invesment advice*


----------



## spfeno (12 Jul 2008)

Live a little and start spending - you haven't a financial worry in the world !!

And well done !!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2008)

DiStefano said:


> Am I being naive as I was reading that if they were to go belly up I could only expect to receive €20k of my monies back?


If you are worried then put it in _Northern Rock_ - earn 5% and get a 100% capital and interest guarantee. Or split it across multiple lumps sum demand/term and regular saver accounts to mitigate the risk to your deposits. But having large amounts on deposit is not a great idea. Inflation is about 5% so the real return after _DIRT _is negative on most.

You might want to get independent professional advice on your overall financial situation.


----------



## kaiser1 (12 Jul 2008)

spfeno said:


> Live a little and start spending - you haven't a financial worry in the world !!
> 
> And well done !!




+1
Agree here, what a great positionto be!

book a nice holiday and as clubman said - dont put all your eggs in one basket if it worrying you.

well done


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2008)

kaiser1 said:


> as clubman said - dont put all your eggs in one basket if it worrying you


Actually I suggested the possibility of putting all the eggs in the _NR _basket since they offer a 100% guarantee and a competitive rate on deposits. On the other hand it would make more sense to diversify a bit more across different short, medium and long term savings/investments, different asset classes and risk-reward profiles etc. etc. The _AAM Guide to Savings and Investments _and the www.itsyoumoney.ie consumer guides cover many of the essential basics involved in figuring this sort of stuff out.


----------



## DiStefano (14 Jul 2008)

Firstly apologies for the meaningless title to my thread.  I couldn't think of anything better at the time of writing (during lunch):-(

Secondly thanks for all your advice.  I am now going to check out the itsyour money website.  I've made up my mind to reduce my INBS account to a reasonable level and open several new accounts.

thanks again


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2008)

Since you have refused to edit the thread title as requested I am closing this thread.


----------

